# Any Fans Of Rick Ross?



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 3, 2008)

I SMELL BACON!!!



Links to story:
Screw Rick Ross - July 21, 2008

http://www.hiphopgame.com/news.php3?id=2789Care to discuss?


----------



## edux10 (Aug 3, 2008)

YouTube - NEW Rick Ross Correctional Officer Photo Comparisons


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 3, 2008)

the only song i like by him is hustlein


----------



## edux10 (Aug 3, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> the only song i like by him is hustlein


Yeah, I like the Rick the Ruler Mixtape. Trilla I don't know about all that. What does everyone think? One side says its a lie one side says its true? Im sure some people are going to post "Rick Ross sucks la da da da"


----------



## B.. (Aug 3, 2008)

its funny how dude was sayin he was a big time hustler and got found out he was a cop
well a c/o


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 3, 2008)

"Ross (real name: William Leonard Roberts) was appointed a prison guard in December 1995 at a salary of $22,913.54, according to the below personnel record, which was provided to TSG by Jo Ellyn Rackleff, a DoC spokesperson. The rapper's social security number is identical to that of the jail guard. According to the official document, Ross was earning $25,794.34 when he resigned in June 1997. After graduating from the DoC training academy, Ross was assigned to the South Florida Reception Center in Dade County (the lockup is one of three statewide that serves as an intake facility for new prisoners). When a photo of a uniform-clad Ross surfaced last week on MediaTakeOut.com, the 32-year-old performer claimed to AllHipHop.com that unnamed "online hackers" put "my face when I was a teenager in high school on other peoples' body. If this shit was real don't you think they would have more specifics, like dates and everything?" He added, "Fake pictures are created by the fake, meant to entertain the fake."


The thing is, if you are a prison guard, you are a prison guard. Thats cool, that doesnt mean youre a snitch. But when you blatantly lie about it... and then youre exposed, thats not too good. What do you have to hide William Roberts? LMAO.

I never cared for his music, but i know people who SWEAR by the dude and how "real" he is. Its very fishy to me for a guy to go from ex corrections officer to "make over a million dollars selling coke" or whatever he claims, and not be connected some kinda way.

*shrugs*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 3, 2008)

all rappers lie about they shit they've done.

being gangster sells


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> all rappers lie about they shit they've done.
> 
> being gangster sells


all christians are hypocrites, all politicians are liars, all black people eat chicken, all potheads are lazy...

stereotypes are dumb.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 4, 2008)

rappers arent actors?

lol

cant figure why not....they're manager make them juke and jive at times. really sad.

not all....but a good bit


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> rappers arent actors?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


lmao. turn off MTV and BET.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

rick ross is ok at best. some of his songs jam, song are crappy but that goes with just about any music or artist. 

as for the correctional officer thing... if he is saying they took a picture from his old high school photo ... why doesnt he just post the photo they took it from online so people can see that maybe they did photoshop him. like the other person said above, being a c.o. doesnt make you a snitch ... but it does hurt your "ima boss" status he is trying to maintain.

and yes 95% of all rappers have not done an ounce of what they say they have. its an entertainment business so they give people what they want to hear.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 4, 2008)

*The boss?*


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 4, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *The boss?*


Exactly. lmao


----------



## veedubkid (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought you guys were talking about the real "Rick Ross" Drug Dealer for the CIA. 
Look it up.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 5, 2008)

veedubkid said:


> I thought you guys were talking about the real "Rick Ross" Drug Dealer for the CIA.
> Look it up.


 
That Rick Ross was pissed that the rapper was using his name. I think I heard somewhere that he said when/if he is ever released he was going to hunt Rick Ross (Rapper) down.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

veedubkid said:


> I thought you guys were talking about the real "Rick Ross" Drug Dealer for the CIA.
> Look it up.


For whatever reason in rap its acceptable to name yourself after another criminal. Freeway, 50 Cent, Noreaga, Capone... the list goes on.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 5, 2008)

*Violence gets you nowhere.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> ..........
> 
> and yes 95% of all rappers have not done an ounce of what they say they have. its an entertainment business so they give people what they want to hear.



exactly! !!


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> exactly! !!


here we go again...  lol


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

GoodbyeFreedom said:


> For whatever reason in rap its acceptable to name yourself after another criminal. Freeway, 50 Cent, Noreaga, Capone... the list goes on.


they name themselves after other criminals because its a well known name to start out on


----------



## smppro (Aug 6, 2008)

Freeway Ricky Ross one of the CIA's best cocaine dealers, this guy was just using his name, doesnt that already make him fake?


----------

